# How to make Windows Media Player the default?



## highsurf03 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi:

I have been given a laptop computer. It has Windows Media Player 10 on it, but it also has Quicktime and some other media players. 

I am a real simpleton when it comes to this. I just want one thing that I can count on. 

Could someone please tell me how to make the Windows Media player the default media player?

Thanks in advance for whatever you might be able to tell me.


----------



## Old Bob (Dec 18, 2004)

hisurf03,

I don't use Windows Media Player, BUT I have found with most Microsoft products if it is NOT the "default" a window will pop up asking "Do you want to make WMP the default player ??"

Try "manually" opening WMP by going into the Programs listing [using Start button] and click on WMP's icon. See if you get a pop-up window.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

try putting in a music CD and you should get a pop up window asking which program to open it with.. one of the settings "always use this" or something similar ..click on that and it should always open with WMP 10...Do the same thing with a DVD movie


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

Start>Control Panel>Add or Remove Programs. When you have Add or Remove Programs open, on the Left-Hand side you'll see, "Set Program Access & Defaults". Within that is where you can set defaults.

BTW- this is on a Windows XP(Home Version) machine.


----------



## highsurf03 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have tried the things you wrote to me -- and I seem to have solved the problem. Thank you very much. This is a GREAT forum.:up:


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

highsurf03 :
Glad to see you got it figured out, but don't leave us hangin' like this!! Seriously though, it would benefit us & other people that read these forums if you would elaborate on which one of these suggestions worked for you.


----------



## highsurf03 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi --

I didn't mean to be vague. The solution that worked best for me was Digidave's. I should have thought it through myself, but I really appreciate the direciton.

HS03


----------

